# There are NO fish in West Bay.....only PIGS.!!!!



## El Gallo (May 12, 2017)

Somewhere way West my friends....Bayside not the surf.
Last Sat....all on Croakers...
Ended with 5 solid Trout to 6 lbs & 1 Red.!!!
Smoked em on my Yak..!!!!
Hitting it again tmmrrw morning.
Tight lines to all....


----------



## El Gallo (May 12, 2017)

Not sure why my pics wont upload..???
Will try again later...


----------



## El Gallo (May 12, 2017)

Here are the pics....


----------



## wpcattleco (Apr 30, 2017)

Good job on the kayak!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

*You are correct*

You are right, pigs. Very Nice and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wpcattleco (Apr 30, 2017)

Good times there


----------



## Trout&RedHunter (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice Work!!


----------

